# How do you think about Chinese pop music?



## fancool (Aug 6, 2011)

We are doing a survey: "How do non-Chinese speakers think about Chinese pop music?"

If you're interested in this topic, you can fill the survey on
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1QB1Hgq9OBPPyD1wXAS7lo64zipooysRXY9tsCS_PmJk/viewform
or share your opinion below.


----------

